# Next level Helmet light



## Gilbo (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi guys,
After testing and analysing my first helmet light http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=253270 I have started building the next one, this time with Q2 bin leds and a 1000 mAh buckpuck. 
You can take a sneak preview here http://gilbertosphotos.fotopic.net/c1199257.html
to be continued..................as soon as I get my aussie goodies


----------



## brum (Dec 19, 2004)

Did they confirm their Q2 stock? The Q2's are out, but as far as I know, Cutter doesnt have 'm. Very nice light btw, also a lot lighter to have one housing in stead of two. Makes us expensive-mill-less-DIY'rs look like amateurs. Well actually, we are... What setup with the LEDILs are you going to use?

Edit on the last question, 2x9 degrees, okay..


----------



## Gilbo (Nov 10, 2006)

On the site at Cutter it says " in stock mid january" so now I hope that my order will arrive before august. I'll need the light for the FOCUS 24 Stunden von Duisburg http://www.24h-duisburg.de/


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2004)

Very nice looking.


----------



## XC_racing (Nov 7, 2006)

Gilbo

I actually spoke to one of the guys from Cutter, there is no stock now and they do not know when the Q2 are coming - so might be a couple of weeks from now

Your LED housing is fantastic!!!

Ever consider doing a few of these? i am keen for one!!!!

Cheers


----------



## achesalot (Nov 8, 2005)

Gilbo, the lights are looking great! I'm waiting on Q2-bin from Cutter as well.

Just wondering how you came up with the 420 lumen output figure for the light (listed on the photo gallery page). The way I calculate Q2-bin (if you got the absolute top-end of Q2 bin) is: 93.9 lumens @ 350mA or about 187.8 lumen @ 1A (roughly double). Since you have two LEDs you get about 375 lumens minus what light the lens consumes (about 10%).

Anyway, it'll be a very nice light. Great job.


----------



## brum (Dec 19, 2004)

achesalot said:


> Gilbo, the lights are looking great! I'm waiting on Q2-bin from Cutter as well.
> 
> Just wondering how you came up with the 420 lumen output figure for the light (listed on the photo gallery page). The way I calculate Q2-bin (if you got the absolute top-end of Q2 bin) is: 93.9 lumens @ 350mA or about 187.8 lumen @ 1A (roughly double). Since you have two LEDs you get about 375 lumens minus what light the lens consumes (about 10%).
> 
> Anyway, it'll be a very nice light. Great job.


I think its because 210lm is the max stated output. Cree states this in their latest press release about the 1A drive level. Also, Edison is also claiming 210lm @1A, and SSC is claiming 240 @1A (right...).


----------



## Gilbo (Nov 10, 2006)

brum said:


> I think its because 210lm is the max stated output. Cree states this in their latest press release about the 1A drive level. Also, Edison is also claiming 210lm @1A, and SSC is claiming 240 @1A (right...).


 I used this announcement (I know, it is theoretical)
Cree XLamp® XR-E LEDs Now Deliver Up to 210 Lumens

DURHAM, NC, JANUARY 26, 2007 - Cree, Inc. (Nasdaq: CREE), a leader in LED lighting components, today announced that its award-winning XLamp XR-E LEDs are qualified for use in high-power applications of up to one amp (A). The XR-E LED produces luminous flux of up to 210 lumens at 1 A, with typical luminous flux of 176 lumens.


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have you used a Mazak machine to mechanize the piece?

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## achesalot (Nov 8, 2005)

Gilbo said:


> I used this announcement (I know, it is theoretical)
> Cree XLamp® XR-E LEDs Now Deliver Up to 210 Lumens
> 
> DURHAM, NC, JANUARY 26, 2007 - Cree, Inc. (Nasdaq: CREE), a leader in LED lighting components, today announced that its award-winning XLamp XR-E LEDs are qualified for use in high-power applications of up to one amp (A). The XR-E LED produces luminous flux of up to 210 lumens at 1 A, with typical luminous flux of 176 lumens.


Those dang marketing people are so full of it. Advertising products that don't exist, and sometimes never exisit (theoretical binning).
Ever seen a Q3-bin Cree XR-E? Even so, a best case Q3-bin is rated 100.4 lm @ 350mA. Then using the intensity multiplier of 200% when driven @ 1A makes the Q3-bin output 200.8 lm... best case... so where is Cree coming up with these numbers? I know they've raised the acceptable current limit to 1A, but have they revised their binning numbers or changed the intensity/current multiplier scale? _Note: I just checked, and Cree has upped the multiplier on the intensity/current scale to about 220% @ 1A. It's good to know that our Crees now have a greater output due to the chart change_  This now looks similar to the Seoul Semiconductor intensity/current scale.

Gilbo: sorry to get off topic, which is really about the beautiful machining work of your new dual Cree light.


----------



## Gilbo (Nov 10, 2006)

XC_racing said:


> Gilbo
> 
> I actually spoke to one of the guys from Cutter, there is no stock now and they do not know when the Q2 are coming - so might be a couple of weeks from now
> 
> ...


Thanx for the comments,
maybe if I am satisfied with the light I make a bunch of housings at once, If there are people who are interrested ofcourse..... 
should there be a market for empty housings?


----------



## Gilbo (Nov 10, 2006)

Last friday I recieved my powerconnectors from DEVPEIN in Germany, slightly bigger than the usual DC powerconnector, stainless steel and gold plated contacts. The very big advantage over the ones I used with my first light is that this one gives a very good snaplock connection. With the standard stuff it happend once that while I was riding the connector moved 1 mm out of it's socket and then it went completely dark this is inpossible with the ones I have now. 
And how much do they cost?
I payd for the set on the picture 6.60 Euro or 8.60 $ also 11 AUD or 377 Indian Roepies 
Given the quality of the product that's really cheap


----------



## brum (Dec 19, 2004)

Gilbo said:


> Last friday I recieved my powerconnectors from DEVPEIN in Germany, slightly bigger than the usual DC powerconnector, stainless steel and gold plated contacts. The very big advantage over the ones I used with my first light is that this one gives a very good snaplock connection. With the standard stuff it happend once that while I was riding the connector moved 1 mm out of it's socket and then it went completely dark this is inpossible with the ones I have now.
> And how much do they cost?
> I payd for the set on the picture 6.60 Euro or 8.60 $ also 11 AUD or 377 Indian Roepies
> Given the quality of the product that's really cheap


Where did you get those? I currently have Hirschmann plastic DIN connectors (screw-in, so very secure), but with the crud and all it would be nice to have metal connectors. I saw DIN connectors, but a set of a connector and socket would cost about E20/$25.


----------



## Gilbo (Nov 10, 2006)

The connectors come from this shop
http://www.devpein.de/ 
It's a DIY divinglight and electronics shop. Shipping to Belgium was 6.5€ (for 2 sets and 1 extra male connector)


----------



## Gilbo (Nov 10, 2006)

News from Cutter
For those of you waiting with backorders on the Q2, great news, Cree has released a limited amount and we have managed to get shipped 1000 pcs. As soon as they arrive we will ship your backorders and can supply further qty's.
:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## achesalot (Nov 8, 2005)

I got the news as well from Cutter. Great news to all of us who have been waiting since last November. Gilbo, those are some great looking power connectors. Glad you were able to find some that match the quality of the rest of your light! Great stuff.


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

12345


----------



## Gilbo (Nov 10, 2006)

I have been able to test the connector now for a While and I must say, they work great!! 
I suppose that they even stay in place during a crash ( just looking for a crash test dummy..... anyone?


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

markymark said:


> that is an awesome job! I've been lurking here for a while trying to build one of achesalot's triple cree numbers and the housing has been killing me, just can't cut straight. That housing is top notch and it makes me sick, well done!


I built two of these units with a hacksaw, a file, and some sandpaper.


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

tosser


----------



## clifbar (Mar 14, 2007)

Gilbo,
Great looking light(s) Where did you find the o-ring to hold the light onto the bar on the helmet? I'm making a round light and want to secure it the same way, (like a DiNotte) but I don't know where to get the o-rings/rubber bands to hold the light. 
Also how warm does your single light housing get?
Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Gilbo (Nov 10, 2006)

The O rings I have bought from the supplier at my work, more info you can find here https://locations.eriksgroup.com/en/eriks-usa/ (or another country)
I tested my light in the kitchen and on the picture you can see the temp. after 10 minutes, from then of it did not get any warmer. Measured with a thermo couple inside the heatsink. When on my bike the housing has aprox. the temp. of the outside air.


----------



## chrism (Jan 27, 2004)

I like it - not only showing us time and temperature, but also showing off another gadget! Strange looking battery pack though.


----------



## Gilbo (Nov 10, 2006)

After some testing my light is finished. Check it out at http://gilbertosphotos.fotopic.net/c1199257.html 
looking forward for you comments.
The most difficult pictures are the beamshots ( it's only getting dark after 11 pm  )


----------



## achesalot (Nov 8, 2005)

That's some nice looking work! Highly appreciate the photos/beamshots that you've shared.
Great for the DIY LED bikelight community.
- Allen


----------



## Tony_J_Ross (Dec 4, 2006)

Awesome work !

Where have you got the resistors in the circuit ? Between the DC or the output out of the buckpuck to the LED's ?

...and since I'm asking what values are the resistors you've used ?

:thumbsup: 

Tony


----------

